# Music



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok seems to me if Music takes me back in time I like it. I know not Arlo Guthrie but just got Luke Bryan CD and like listening to Kenny Chesney.

Just some songs take me back to when I was all that having fun and now days kids think I'm old and I wasn't all that. 

big rockpile


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Van Morrison has been my favorite artist for 50 years; and the great thing is, he is still writing, singing, and publishing.

Van at 70 singing Every Time I See a River






Lyrics from AZLyrics
Haven't heard your voice in quite a while
Haven't seen you dance or seen you smile
I can go days where nothing is wrong
But it just doesn't last very long

Every time I see a river
Every time I heard a train
Every time I hear a sad song
It reminds me of what we had then
Every time I see a river
Feels like I'm back in love again

My life seems together and I'm doing just fine
But I remember when I was yours and you were mine
I don't need your picture on the wall
I don't need anything at all, but...

Every time I see a river
Every time I hear a train
Every time I hear a sad song
It reminds me of what we had then
Every time I see a river
Feels like I'm back in love again
I just can't stand the pain

Haven't heard your voice in quite a while
Haven't seen you dance or seen you smile
I can go days where nothing is wrong
It just don't last for very long

Every time I see a river
Every time I hear a train
Every time I hear a sad song
I remember what we had then, what we had then
Every time I see a river
Feels like I'm back in love again

I just can't stand it no more
Can't stand it no more
Every time I see a river
Running, running, running, running, running, running, running
Running and running and running and running and running and running
Running away every time I see a river
Can't stand the pain
Feel like I'm back there again
Every time I see a river


----------

